# Perservative



## terry (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey I am about to bottle my first batch of wine - I was told to add this powder stuff to the wine for preserving the wine - can I just add a whole bunch into the demijohn and then mix it up and then bottle the wine or should I do it in a two step process. Put the preserver in a smaller jar and siphone the wine into that and then go into the bottle - or is there a way I can figure out how much of the stuff to put into each bottle and then go right from the demijohn into the bottles


----------



## cpfan (Aug 6, 2007)

Assuming that the powder you're asking about is metabisulphite, add 1/4 tsp (not a whole bunch) per 23 litres to clear wine before bottling. This can be done by mixing with a 1/4 cup of wine or water, and then stirring into the demi-john.

Steve


----------



## terry (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks for the respond - so you're saying I should take about 1/4 tsp and mix it up in a separate jar with the some of the wine and then mixing it all back into my 15 gallon demi-john?


----------



## cpfan (Aug 6, 2007)

Terry.

If that is 15 US gallons and it is pretty much full, then you need about 5/8 tsp. It's 1/4 tsp per 6 US gallons.

If it's Imperial gallons, then 3/4 tsp.

Steve


----------



## terry (Aug 6, 2007)

Thanks again, this might sound like a stupid question, but after I add it into the Demi-john, I should stir it up right? If so, is that an issue with creating air in it? 

This is my first time


----------



## cpfan (Aug 7, 2007)

One of the things that meta does is to prevent oxidation in your wine. Just don't go crazy with the stirring.

Steve


----------



## terry (Aug 7, 2007)

thanks for all your answers - I will decide if I want to mix it or go from the big demi-john to a smaller one and mix it in the smaller one and then bottle it. Thanks again


----------



## jdymen (Aug 23, 2007)

*PMS addition*



terry said:


> thanks for all your answers - I will decide if I want to mix it or go from the big demi-john to a smaller one and mix it in the smaller one and then bottle it. Thanks again



For that ammount of wine the best thing you can do is mis the PMS (postassium metabisulfite) in a glass of warm water, and mix it. It will mix perfectly. Then add the mix to the wine and stirr a little. Then bottle the wine.

Warm water wont make a difference in the ammount of PMS that you will be adding (thinking of losses because of gases)
Half a glass of water wont make a difference in such ammount of wine
And stir a little wont make a difference too with the oxigen. Specially if it is red wine that supports better the oxidation.

In winery scale, the thing i like to do with the addition of PMS is after ML fermentation, is to rise the free PMS to 35ppm. to do this i doit in a whole week with 3 additions. PMS after ML combines a lot faster, so if you add a bunch at the begining my experience says that you get a lot combined and it takes more PMS to reach the 35ppm of free sulfur.

cheers 

jose


----------

